
Terminal Snake Game - keyboardman
https://github.com/leimao/Console_Snake
======
xenonite
Great to see this little tribute to NIBBLES.BAS. Anyone else who learned
coding Microsoft QBasic/QuickBasic with Nibbles at an age of six?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibbles_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibbles_\(video_game\))

~~~
contingencies
Age of 9 or 10 here. But yeah. That and GORILLAS.BAS. Then the MSDOS manual,
batch, Visual Basic, POVRAY, Slackware 3...

~~~
xenonite
great, those were the days! However, you got me with Slackware, I started with
SuSE Linux instead.. ;)

~~~
contingencies
crobots[0]?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crobots](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crobots)

~~~
xenonite
Oh cool! Have never heard about that but it looks like quite an interesting
idea.

------
jquast
cool, here's mine in python
[https://github.com/jquast/blessed/blob/master/bin/worms.py](https://github.com/jquast/blessed/blob/master/bin/worms.py)

looks like [https://asciinema.org/a/8682](https://asciinema.org/a/8682)

------
colund
You can also watch snake in the terminal being live coded here

[https://youtu.be/U-gdJQeOVAk?t=1501](https://youtu.be/U-gdJQeOVAk?t=1501)

------
philshem
cool, although if you want to play snake in the terminal without building C++
from source, and you use the debian/ubuntu package:

    
    
       apt-get install nsnake
    

[http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man6/nsnake.6.htm...](http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man6/nsnake.6.html)

------
snicky
Because of using a rectangular ASCII symbol the snake seems to be moving much
faster vertically than horizontally ...

~~~
rozab
This problem can be easily solved using the unicode half block character.
People who make these terminal toys rarely leverage unicode (I suppose for
aesthetic reasons?).

Here's an example of what you can achieve just with unicode chars:

[https://github.com/stefanhaustein/TerminalImageViewer](https://github.com/stefanhaustein/TerminalImageViewer)

